# Homebuilt garage



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, boredom got to me and I broke out the styrene and pieces from a boxed lot of building parts. This is what I came up with. I figured I needed a garage with all of the custom sculpey vehicles I've been building. Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

And I thought I had too many vehicles...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

There's never too many vehicles!!! I buy the ones that I can't make. Maybe I'm a cheapskate but I enjoy making this stuff.


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Rob Snyder said:


> There's never too many vehicles!!! I buy the ones that I can't make. Maybe I'm a cheapskate but I enjoy making this stuff.



And that's what it's all about!!

And by the way.....I'm stealing your garage idea. I like the way that's looking. Especially with the Hughes 500 on parked on top. (In other forums I go by "Loachnut". I have fond memories of my time in the military with the OH-6/Hughes 500.)


Jody


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

Go ahead Jody, I'm glad it gave you an idea. I glued it to the sheet of styrene under it so it has a bit of support for the openings.

I had no real idea what the chopper was. I got 2 of them in a cheapo set I bought for the firetrucks in it. I just figured it wasn't even a real close representation of a real chopper. I only know a few of them such as the Hokum, Hind, Havoc, Huey hog, and the TOW Cobra. As for the rest, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great Rob!

And I was going to say that if ALL those vehicles were made with sculpey.

You are good.

Even though all are not hand made the ones you made are excellent.:thumbsup:

Now the only thing the garage needs is Snyder's Repairs or something on it.

You got to paint a landing zone on top too if your going to land whirly birds on it.
sculpey wind sock with a blinking light too.:laugh:

How about a sculpey boat parked there somewhere waiting for the season to open up? (sculpey blocks for the boat)

sculpey soda machine?
sculpey gas pumps? 
sculpey oil can rack?(sculpey oil cans for it)
sculpey chain link fence. (not to hard right?)

If I think of more I will add.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I have plans to make a couple soda machines. I have gas pumps that need assembled. Probably make some 55 gallon drums to lay around. Probably put a tire rack somewhere in the mix of things, too.

I set the chopper up there to get it out of the way until i find a place for it.
I got a pack of 26 resin trucks off Ebay that need assembled so, I've got some pickups to make company and service trucks out of. These were mainly late 40's to early 50's Power wagons (7), International (7 also), 2 '33 Willys trucks, a 50 Chevy truck and panel truck, a 51 Dodge, 3 '40 Fords and 4 '56 Fords. The Power Wagons are going to be modified for all different uses.
Having a blast with this stuff.

I appreciate the compliments on the homemade stuff. This is how I keep my sanity right now.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

That Garage looks great Rob, and so do the Pickups. You've got skillz
And I agree can never have too many vehicles


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

Skillz? No just a lot of time on my hands Been laid off from work for awhile now and this keeps me sane. I used to build 1/25 scale custom cars and trucks. This is just another way of kitbashing for me. It's an enjoyable pastime for me.


----------

